# Cat Library in Dona Ana County, NM, county building!



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Our county building has a kitten condo with kittens from the shelter for adoption. The employees can "check out" a kitten for an hour. This made it to Reddit where it went viral and then it made national news on TV. What a great advertisement for shelter cats and kittens! 
Doña Ana County 'cat library' goes viral, featured on 'CBS Evening News' - Las Cruces Sun-News


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

That's so burger!!! you live in a great county, Ana. You mean you can go to the desk anD have a kitten to snuggle for an hour?! I wonder if they do interstate loans...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I saw this on the news!! I thought what a wonderful idea!
It would be wonderful if it caught on!


----------

